
I visited 4 Bay Area tech companies in 4 days to steal their best ideas - downtowndana
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/i-visited-4-bay-area-tech-companies-in-4-days-to-steal-their-best-ideas-e42c95795b84#.6f2vpzgkp
======
nness
Its pedantic, but if you are bolding or italicising words mid-paragraph for
emphasis, your paragraphs are too long. It also makes it difficult to skim-
read.

~~~
nitemice
It's not even that the paragraphs are long; it just a crazy scattershot of
every conceivable combination of quote blocks, italics, bold, dot points etc.

It's like they wrote the piece as a Markdown example to show someone how you
can format text any way you can possible think of!

